# Wonder Woman 1984: Erster Trailer mit überraschendem Comeback



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2019)

*Wonder Woman 1984: Erster Trailer mit überraschendem Comeback*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Wonder Woman 1984: Erster Trailer mit überraschendem Comeback* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Wonder Woman 1984: Erster Trailer mit überraschendem Comeback*


----------



## Terracresta (10. Dezember 2019)

*Wonder Woman 1984: Erster Trailer mit überraschendem Comeback*

Die Frisuren schauen schaut nicht genug nach 80ern aus! xD


----------

